# Easiest and tested  Jerky Recipe IMO for dehydrators or smokers



## angioman (Apr 27, 2015)

Created this recipe with trial and error. I've only done whole muscle jerky so you can try it on ground meat. Left out the  Worcestershire sauce as I don't care for the sour taste. Give it a try and let me know your thoughts.

EASY PEPPER JERKY

5 lbs sliced beef
2/3 cup soy sauce
3tsp fresh ground pepper
3 tbs seasoning salt of your choice ( I used some generic rock salt with pepper mix from Xmas)
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp brown sugar or white if you don't have brown
1 tsp Prague powder  #1
1 tbsp red chili flakes
2 cups water (if you want it moist...not needed if you want it dry)
1/4 cup liquid smoke if you are using a dehydrator  (omit if smoking)

Marinate 24hrs and smoke or dehydrate as you might normally finish your jerky.

Let me know if it works for you. I just wanted an easy , good, and popular recipient that most of my friends and family love....

Aloha from Hawaii


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2015)

A, thanks for sharing !


----------



## angioman (May 8, 2015)

Made it again and added 1/2 cup of Jack daniels... dehydrated it since I didn't have time to watch it...came out GREAT...













20150414_043438.jpg



__ angioman
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## tucsonbill (May 9, 2015)

I assume when you marinate like this that you rinse the meat and dry it before going to the dehydrator??

Bill


----------



## angioman (May 10, 2015)

No need to rinse. Just pull it out of the marinade, spread it out on the racks, dry till done. If you like, you can pour all of the meat into a colander or sieve, before spreading it out on the racks to drain off any extra fluid. happy jerkyy


----------



## angioman (May 22, 2015)

In













20150521_215708.jpg



__ angioman
__ May 22, 2015





 the process of making 20 pounds of send thin cut, 1/8"  beef jerky. marinated for 24 hours and dehydrated for 8 hrs till crispy


----------



## angioman (May 22, 2015)

20150217_044627.jpg



__ angioman
__ May 22, 2015





On the racks


----------



## angioman (May 22, 2015)

I dusted the meat with ground coriander as a finishing spice. added a bit of a pastrami taste. It came out Awesome.


----------



## hitechredneck (Sep 16, 2015)

Made it using ground venison.  I think next time I'm going to up the salt a bit and might try to find some liquid cayenne pepper to bump the heat factor.  My boys don't like chili flake where they can see it, so using something like the liquid gives heat without the visual.

Overall though, I liked it a lot.  Enough that it's going into my recipe book.

Thanks!


----------



## bigkauna (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a similar recipe that uses jack daniels and or some jim beam and yes it comes great. I've used the honey version of both also it tastes great also​


----------



## jill sandager (Jun 16, 2016)

Angioman said:


> Created this recipe with trial and error. I've only done whole muscle jerky so you can try it on ground meat. Left out the Worcestershire sauce as I don't care for the sour taste. Give it a try and let me know your thoughts.
> 
> EASY PEPPER JERKY
> 
> ...


3 tbs seasoning salt...This is tablespoons and not a typo for teaspoons, correct?  Never made jerky before and I want to be sure before I use up $25 worth of top round.

Thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2016)

Jill Sandager said:


> Angioman said:
> 
> 
> > Created this recipe with trial and error. I've only done whole muscle jerky so you can try it on ground meat. Left out the Worcestershire sauce as I don't care for the sour taste. Give it a try and let me know your thoughts.
> ...


3 TBS. = ~ 45 grams...    5#'s of beef = ~ 2300 grams....   45 / 2300 = ~2% salt...  which is a good %...  If you want accurate, weigh all the seasonings...    Different salts have a different density and a TBS. can weigh a lot different depending on which salt you use....

That being said, some of the other ingredients have salt in them....


----------

